# Are you good at drawing?



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

in general? like trees, stairs, pens, people, dogs, flowers, chickens?

Please describe your drawing style here and feel free to post any pics if you want. 

-Edit- because I think it is more common for people to be good at drawing I made the poll be of which types consider themselves bad at drawing to see if there are any trends.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

I'm genuinely curious, is it considered talent/good drawing if you're good at drawing something that you can look at? I always have to copy from something, that probably isn't considered being good at drawing. :laughing: But I think I'm pretty good at doodling, yeah. :3


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

Tater Tot said:


> I'm genuinely curious, is it considered talent/good drawing if you're good at drawing something that you can look at? I always have to copy from something, that probably isn't considered being good at drawing. :laughing: But I think I'm pretty good at doodling, yeah. :3


i think drawing from observation counts, definitely. We all have to start somewhere, and the people who are good at drawing not from observation are usually people who have practiced enough to internalize the images they once observed.


----------



## FairiesDoExist (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm a pretty good artist if I do say so myself. Still learning though. Been in art class all throughout high school and my teacher's good at what she does. Also my sister can draw really well, probably even better than me even though she's younger...

I mainly draw anime but I can draw other things as well. If you'd like to see my art my username on deviantART is FizzyBubbles


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

I am an exceptional artist. I once sold a sketch for just a bit over $6,000. I've been referred to by several as "the next Van Gogh". Let's just hope I don't cut off my ear! Ha ha ha.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

meapineapple said:


> I am an exceptional artist. I once sold a sketch for just a bit over $6,000. I've been referred to by several as "the next Van Gogh". Let's just hope I don't cut off my ear! Ha ha ha.


-.- stfu.


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm ok. Not anything special. I enjoy drawing, but there are many who are miles more talented than I am. I wouldn't consider myself an artist, but I'm decent at drawing, painting, sculpting, ceramics and porcelain working. I enjoy it, but I would be too embarrassed to ever exhibit or sell my little productions, as I never seem to think they're as good as the people around me say they are.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't know. Sometimes I think I am, but most of the time I feel like an untalented hack who just tricks people into believing my artwork is actually decent. So no vote.


----------



## Sophia12 (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm an infj and have drawn since the age of 5. Used to just draw off the top of my head but now I'm not satisfied unless it's perfect, so I copy images. I spend on average 30hours on each drawing and give them to friends as bday presents (they're highly detailed :L)


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I'm alright as an artist. People have complimented me in the past and stuff. Can't really draw anything serious though, I generally enjoy just drawing animals, cartoon themed stuff etc.


----------



## Awex (Dec 18, 2012)

You can always tell what it is I'm trying to draw, but it never looks even remotely good.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Interesting poll. Only one type of answer is possible and the question is the exact opposite of the title of the thread. Now that's going to give you a really representative result. :laughing:


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

Peter said:


> Interesting poll. Only one type of answer is possible and the question is the exact opposite of the title of the thread. Now that's going to give you a really representative result. :laughing:


lol I know it's a little commical that it's the opposite question as the thread title but I explained my reasoning for doing so, plus pleople can read.

And the reason only one answer is possible is cause 20 is the max for poll options.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm okay. I can't draw realism very well but I'm a master cartoonist.


----------



## TheBlueRainWolf (Sep 28, 2012)

Peter said:


> Interesting poll. Only one type of answer is possible and the question is the exact opposite of the title of the thread. Now that's going to give you a really representative result. :laughing:


Realized this too late, I answered the question in the title. Therefore this data is not conclusive, if other people did the same. 
The INTJ who answered wishes to retract her vote.


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Tater Tot said:


> I'm genuinely curious, is it considered talent/good drawing if you're good at drawing something that you can look at? I always have to copy from something, that probably isn't considered being good at drawing. :laughing: But I think I'm pretty good at doodling, yeah. :3


The hundreds/thousands of portrait artists in the past, would undoubtedly say yes.
As you have probably seen with the music industry, talent and creativity are two very different things.


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

hulia said:


> I'm okay. I can't draw realism very well but I'm a master cartoonist.


I used to draw a lot of anime art when I was younger.. I have hardly drawn a thing, in the past few years though.
Still, my sig has the last one I did.. That was nearly 4 years ago.
It's an original.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes. But I have never been interested in drawing.
Technical drawing was never a problem though because I am good at math, just don't ask me to draw or paint a portrait.

I am curious to find out if Ne-doms are good at drawing now. I doubt it. Subscribed.


----------



## Jorji (Oct 24, 2009)

I, my ESTP son, and my INFJ son can all draw well.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

If you look at childhood drawings, they got a lot better until I hit age 10. Then they stayed exactly the same. So I still draw like a child. I generally avoid drawing, I'm really bad at it. This is especially amusing to me because I had a first grade teacher who was convinced I'd grow up to illustrate children's books. She'd be so disappointed.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Absolutely! I am horrible at it. My depth perception stinks and equally bad at doing anything which involves my hands { fine motor skills }


----------



## Gantz (Sep 24, 2012)

Thread title is 'Are you good at drawing?' Poll question is 'Are you bad at drawing?' A tad misleading don't you think?


----------



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

I used to be able to draw somewhat decently, but I've since switched to writing. My drawing abilities are limited to stick figures, charts and graphs, and random geometric doodles in the corners of my notebooks.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Damn--I voted wrong. The title says "are you good at drawing?" but the question says "are you bad at drawing?" 

So, I'm very good at drawing and right now i consider myself INFP.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, I should be considering I take art. 

Edit: The title of the thread conflicts the poll question.


----------



## puppies454 (Nov 14, 2012)

ENTJ. I'm good at it. Of course I don't consider myself good (as usual), but I am. I'm going to one of the most topnotch art schools in my continent... and well, they only take people who can draw very well!


----------



## Malx (May 17, 2011)

Like others said, poll question and title are confusing!

I didn't vote! Why is there not a "No" option? ISTP - I'm good at drawing, and most people are pretty surprised when they see some of my work (in a good way I hope :laughing. But I don't draw anymore unless it's for a school project or something like that.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

I am confused also. What did I just answer?...
Anyway! ^.^
I *love *drawing and am quite good at it, but I lack the initiative to practice more. I prefer drawing landscapes and abstract images over drawing realistic people/animals (Do you think this is a _Sensor _thing?).
I am much better with oil paints and pastels--but _*that *_wasn't the question here


----------



## The Antique Beast (Nov 11, 2012)

I enjoy drawing, mostly people but the clothing is where I tend to let the creative juices flow. Here is a project that I am currently slaving away on.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

You won't get an accurate answer because of how many more INxx types there are than the rest on here.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm alright at drawing. I'm not like Michelangelo or anything, but I could probably be a cartoonist or a children's book illustrator if I wanted to. I won't, but I could.


----------



## nordic28 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm ISTP. I love drawing, sketching, and painting. I'm not expert at drawing, just enjoying the process.


----------



## Red is the Wolf (Jan 24, 2012)

This is more of a "How well do you pay attention?" poll.
I'm sure many people chose an answer without reading the actual poll. 
I don't believe the results will be accurate considering this and that there are varied amounts of the different types on the site.


----------

